# 2006 Outback 25Rss Questions



## T Rex (May 2, 2012)

Hi there,

Just brought home our "new" 2006 Outback 25RSS. The dump valves are not marked and the previous owner could not remember which is which. I checked the manual and called the dealer but no luck. Before I drain everything and refill the gray and try to determine gray vs black, does anyone know from their 25rss? Also the battery was in bad shape and I could only tell it was a marine/rv type, but no amperage or other info. Walmart has one that looks similar but I was just going to ask for recommendations. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Bakerman (May 1, 2007)

Hi, on my 25Rss same year, the black is on the left, grey on the right. Good luck! The battery is a Group 24, bought a basic one at Sears. A common mistake is to hook up the new one reversed and damage expensive parts, so if you do it yourself maybe label the cables before taking them off.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Most of the time the black valve will be on a three inch pipe and the grey water will be one and a half inch pipe ?


----------



## T Rex (May 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I checked and mine is black on the left and gray on the right. I got my cables cleaned up, going to get my battery tomorrow, tanks sanitized, everything else checked and ready. Hopefully when I get back from work we will test her out.


----------



## love2camp (Mar 23, 2012)

Best deal on a group 24 bat is from Costco if you are or know a member. Excellent battery for about cheapest price around.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

On my 25RSS I put in two 6volt golf cart batteries. There are several threads as to why this is a much better solution, especially if you ever need battery power.
Dave


----------



## libs (Jun 12, 2012)

Since you have 06 Outback like I do (which i love), can you tell me where the fresh water drainage valve is?

Mike


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

libs said:


> Since you have 06 Outback like I do (which i love), can you tell me where the fresh water drainage valve is?
> 
> Mike


Hi mike,
Don't mean to butt in here but on my 2005 25RSS it is directly behind the back tire on the sewer side. You should see a single hose poking out of the underbelly with a cap on it like the twin low point drains by the bumper. Always empty the fresh water and hot water tank after a trip. Make sure you sanitize the fresh water tank with bleach and run it through the system if you have not done so already, to allow you to get the nastiness out if you drink the water from the tanks. Good to sanitize at least twice a year but opinions will vary.
Good luck,
crunchman


----------



## libs (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Crunchman. Thank god for this forum, especially for us newbies. Do you find your trailer has very low ground clearance?


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

libs said:


> Thanks Crunchman. Thank god for this forum, especially for us newbies. Do you find your trailer has very low ground clearance?


Hi libs,
You are welcome. That is the great thing about Outbackers, we were all newbies once with newbie questions.
As far as the low clearance on my 2005? Yes it is very low which makes it tough to get to some spots when we go boon docking but not to many issues at campgrounds. I have added scissor jacks to my OB which makes it even worse but much more stable that the original stab jacks. I have to be careful when I pull out of my driveway, the sewer pipes have about 1" clearance. I just go slow when pulling out and watch things in my drivers side mirror.
Some members have done the axle flip conversion which adds additional clearance but makes the first step too high.
Feel free to ask any newbie questions you might have, you'll get the answers. 
Enjoy your summer!
crunchman


----------

